

Startup Accelerator TechStars Is Coming To NYC - erratic
http://www.businessinsider.com/startup-accelerator-techstars-is-coming-to-new-york-city-2010-9

======
joedynamite
Glad to hear more tech is coming to NY. Now I may not have to move to the Bay
Area after all. :)

